# Playing with the Toro Powerlite



## bkwudz (Jan 14, 2013)

This storm will definitely call for the big Ariens, but had to get out and play with the Powerlites, i just love these little beasts!

http


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Impressive power, looks like that would be a great little blower for my large 2nd story decks. Is it a 2 stroke?
Do you know the approx. weight of the machine?


----------



## bkwudz (Jan 14, 2013)

Ziggy65 said:


> Impressive power, looks like that would be a great little blower for my large 2nd story decks. Is it a 2 stroke?
> Do you know the approx. weight of the machine?


They are 2 stoke toros, not made anymore, but real nice ones are still out there if you look hard enough. It’s like, 30-35lbs, i carry it up to my deck with one hand. When i did commercial plowing, we always had these for the sidewalks etc, id drop off 2 or 3 guys, they would grab these out of the back of the truck like nothting, and go to town, it was impressive to see. They always took a beating too, but just keep working. My favorite little blower


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

Ziggy65 said:


> Impressive power, looks like that would be a great little blower for my large 2nd story decks. Is it a 2 stroke?
> Do you know the approx. weight of the machine?


Ziggy, mine weighs 37 lbs, and I'll trade you straight up for one of your Ariens.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Darby said:


> Ziggy, mine weighs 37 lbs, and I'll trade you straight up for one of your Ariens.


How about my Power Shovel and a photo of the Ariens?


----------



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

I have a toro 3650. For the size of that machine it moves a lot of anow


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

Ziggy65 said:


> How about my Power Shovel and a photo of the Ariens?


As might be said in my neck of the woods, that thing is "wicked pissah"


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

a toro powerlite E was the was the first snowblower i ever bought and i still have a soft spot for them


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

I will definitely be checking Kijiji and FB Market place for a decent Powerlite this spring, summer. and fall.
Replacement paddles still available at a reasonable cost?

This one just listed an hour ago for $180.00, but is at least 3 hours away. Looks to be in great shape, should be able to find a better deal in the off season.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

bkwudz said:


> This storm will definitely call for the big Ariens, but had to get out and play with the Powerlites, i just love these little beasts!
> 
> http


One hand it everywhere.....that's the best


----------



## bkwudz (Jan 14, 2013)

Ziggy65 said:


> I will definitely be checking Kijiji and FB Market place for a decent Powerlite this spring, summer. and fall.
> Replacement paddles still available at a reasonable cost?
> 
> This one just listed an hour ago for $180.00, but is at least 3 hours away. Looks to be in great shape, should be able to find a better deal in the off season.
> ...


$180 isnt terrible if it’s real nice, make sure the front steel isnt worn down from running it with a worn down scraper. But paddles, scrapers and belts are readily available, as are most parts. But they don’t need much work usually, they are tough little beasts


----------



## bkwudz (Jan 14, 2013)

HillnGullyRider said:


> One hand it everywhere.....that's the best


Thats the beauty of these little guys.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

bkwudz said:


> $180 isnt terrible if it’s real nice, make sure the front steel isnt worn down from running it with a worn down scraper. But paddles, scrapers and belts are readily available, as are most parts. But they don’t need much work usually, they are tough little beasts


I thought the price seemed reasonable, especially in Canada and machine appears to be in very good condition,. I would check it out if it was closer, but a 6 to 7 hour round trip is too far away. One will pop up closer to me, I am in no hurry.


----------



## Davejb (Jan 28, 2018)

I got a Powerlite 38170 for free from a neighbor, I think it's a 2009 model according to the SN (2009101)? Ran fine over the summer but couldn't get it started today in 15F weather, thinking it may be the primer is degraded due to age, very hard to push and not popping back out, they had Tru-Fuel in it at least.


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

I had to replace that on my Toro 2 stroke as well. You do need it for cold starts.


----------



## bkwudz (Jan 14, 2013)

Davejb said:


> I got a Powerlite 38170 for free from a neighbor, I think it's a 2009 model according to the SN (2009101)? Ran fine over the summer but couldn't get it started today in 15F weather, thinking it may be the primer is degraded due to age, very hard to push and not popping back out, they had Tru-Fuel in it at least.


Yes the primers degrade, you can grab them on amazon


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

For you Taryl Fixes All fans out there. Primer bulb episode.


----------



## bkwudz (Jan 14, 2013)

Just picked up another one for $40, wouldn’t stay running, mint cond, looks hardly used. Drained the gas, cleaned the bowl, and put in fresh gas…runs like a champ


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

bkwudz said:


> Just picked up another one for $40, wouldn’t stay running, mint cond, looks hardly used. Drained the gas, cleaned the bowl, and put in fresh gas…runs like a champ
> View attachment 188241
> 
> View attachment 188240


Nice. Great buy.


----------



## GKK (Apr 29, 2021)

Very nice find!! It seems like all of Toro's older single stage 2 stroke machines work surprisingly well. I know I love my CCR2450 and my neighbor (and me) really like his smaller CCR 1000. They're all so light and easy to maneuver, easy to fix, and they seem to punch above their weight class when called on. I'm beginning to seriously think about picking up one of the smaller 99cc fly weights to play with and fix up as well. My son could use one to complement his two stage machine.


----------

